# كاريكاتير رمضان



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

يارب يكونو عجبوكم 
ويبعد عننا الشحاتين والمصالح الحكوميه ​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (27 أغسطس 2008)

*شكلك كدة فى واحد مزعلك اسمه رمضان :smil15:*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين و خصوصا الاخيرة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

خد دول يا جو






























​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههه
جامدين جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

*



شكلك كدة فى واحد مزعلك اسمه رمضان :smil15:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انتظرو موضوع فى كتابات 
بس موضوع مدمر بقا 
وهو مش مزعلنى ولا حاجة بس بنحب نواكب الاحداث​​​​*​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين و خصوصا الاخيرة


انتى النهاردة باشا بجد 
كل المشاركات تنفع مواضيع 
مزاجك عنب النهاردة 
بس شكلك هتفلحى معايا فى سلسله مواضيع رمضان​​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

> هههههههههههههههه
> جامدين جدا
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا


*لا ميرسى على كاريكاتير يا باشا منور الموضوع*
*شارك ولو بكاريكاتير*​​​​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> انتى النهاردة باشا بجد
> كل المشاركات تنفع مواضيع
> مزاجك عنب النهاردة
> 
> بس شكلك هتفلحى معايا فى سلسله مواضيع رمضان


 
ههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا جو ضحكتني ضحك

بس دنا طلعت المكبوت في موضوعك شهر رمضان :heat:
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أغسطس 2008)

وادى كمان شويه كاريكاتير علشان رمضان 







































​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

الناس كلها هنا بتحب رمضان 
هههههههههههه
شعارنا اليوم شارك ولو بضحكة رمضان شهر كريم 
حتى فى الضحك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أغسطس 2008)

وكمان شويه تانى 
ده رمضان بردوا 
يعنى لازم نتوصا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

يا كرمك يا رمضان عاوزين تانى يا جدعان 
انا بطنى وجعتنى من الضحك ​


----------



## emy (27 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جامدين خالص الكاريكاتيرات دى بجد*
*مرسى يا جو جدا*
*وحلو خالص يا فراشه بتاع البال توك ده هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدين خالص الكاريكاتيرات دى بجد
مرسى يا جو جدا
وحلو خالص يا فراشه بتاع البال توك ده هههههههههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى يا ايمو على مرورك 
مجبتيش كاريكاتير فى ايدك ليه وانتى جايه ​​​*​


----------



## missorang2006 (27 أغسطس 2008)

*شو هاد انا فقعت ضحك 
بس اجواء رمضان حلوة المسلسلات والقطايف ههههههههههههههه
بس المصيبة اول سنه لية بالجامعة هتبلش بشهر رمضان واااااااااااااااااااااااااااع آكل وأشرب ازاي بقى؟؟!!*


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2008)

*انا بصراحة مش عارف ان كنت اضحك ولا اعمل اية *
*هو اة بيحصل كدة واكتر من كدة فعلا والكاريكاتير يمكن بيوصف اقل الاوضاع *
*لكن اسف ليكم بجد على عرضها*
*اكيد بنجرح شعورهم*
*مهما كانو هما ناس لا اخلاقية او اى شيء بس الى عرفتة واللى اتعلمتة انى ابن الملك*
*وانى افضل من الكل *
*خسارة بجد اننا نجرح مشاعرهم بها الشكل *
*انا معكم وبعرف ان هاد شيء مو الة لزمة اصلا (رمضان دة )*
*بس هاد هو معتقدهم واكيد بيجرحهم اوى *
*ياريت فعلا نكون اولاد الملك ونكون الافضل *
*ولا تعليق على ضحكة مو راضية تطلع منى برغم انى قريت وشفت كل الموضوع*
*تقبلو مرورى واسف يا جماعة انى بعكر صفو ها الضحك *
*لو بيضايقكو ردى احذفوة *
*لأنى انا عن نفسى مش راضى عنة حتى *
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

*



شو هاد انا فقعت ضحك 
بس اجواء رمضان حلوة المسلسلات والقطايف ههههههههههههههه
بس المصيبة اول سنه لية بالجامعة هتبلش بشهر رمضان واااااااااااااااااااااااااااع آكل وأشرب ازاي بقى؟؟!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

عندك صيام اجبارى يعنى ​ههههههههههههه​*​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

*



انا بصراحة مش عارف ان كنت اضحك ولا اعمل اية 
هو اة بيحصل كدة واكتر من كدة فعلا والكاريكاتير يمكن بيوصف اقل الاوضاع 
لكن اسف ليكم بجد على عرضها
اكيد بنجرح شعورهم
مهما كانو هما ناس لا اخلاقية او اى شيء بس الى عرفتة واللى اتعلمتة انى ابن الملك
وانى افضل من الكل 
خسارة بجد اننا نجرح مشاعرهم بها الشكل 
انا معكم وبعرف ان هاد شيء مو الة لزمة اصلا (رمضان دة )
بس هاد هو معتقدهم واكيد بيجرحهم اوى 
ياريت فعلا نكون اولاد الملك ونكون الافضل 
ولا تعليق على ضحكة مو راضية تطلع منى برغم انى قريت وشفت كل الموضوع
تقبلو مرورى واسف يا جماعة انى بعكر صفة ها الضحك 
لو بيضايقكو ردى احذفوة 
لأنى انا عن نفسى مش راضى عنة حتى 
سلام ونعمة

أنقر للتوسيع...

الكاريكاتير كله اللى موجود من مواقع اسلاميه 
وهدفه هنا الضحك فقط وليس الغلط فى معتقدات الغير 
فيه موضوع ليا فى المنتدى العام اسمه رمضان جانا بناقش فيه رمضان وسلوكياته مسيحين ومسلمين 
ياريت لو تشارك برأيك​*​


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *الكاريكاتير كله اللى موجود من مواقع اسلاميه *
> *وهدفه هنا الضحك فقط وليس الغلط فى معتقدات الغير *
> *فيه موضوع ليا فى المنتدى العام اسمه رمضان جانا بناقش فيه رمضان وسلوكياته مسيحين ومسلمين *
> 
> *ياريت لو تشارك برأيك *​


*ميرسى شكرا *
*فى حاجات اهم بحاول اهتم بيها*
*شكرا للدعوة *​


----------



## cobcob (27 أغسطس 2008)

*الموضوع ده معدّىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

*



ميرسى شكرا 
فى حاجات اهم بحاول اهتم بيها
شكرا للدعوة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا شكر على واجب 
ولكن احيانا كثرة العمل تؤدى الى الفشل 
لابد من فترة للترفيه 
وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك​*​


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

*



الموضوع ده معدّىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

أنقر للتوسيع...

معدى لغايه فين 
يعنى بيعدى على بين السرايات والعباسيه ولا ايه النظام 
منورة يا طاسونى​​​*​


----------



## just member (27 أغسطس 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *لا شكر على واجب *
> *ولكن احيانا كثرة العمل تؤدى الى الفشل *
> *لابد من فترة للترفيه *
> 
> *وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك *​


*انت عندك حق لابد من فترة ترفية *
*ربنا يبارك وقتك وينمى ثمرة خدمتك *
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## kokielpop (27 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههه

حلوين خالص ​*


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2008)

> هههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين خالص


الله يخليك 
شكر على مرورك​​


----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2008)

*




*​


----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2008)

*



*​


----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2008)

​




​​


----------



## BITAR (27 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## yousteka (28 أغسطس 2008)

جامدين جدا يافراشة انتي وجو

كأني بتفرج على الشهلا دة قيل ما يبتدي

ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2008)

ياااااااااعينى على مواضيعك ياجو يابنى... 

أستنوا عليا بقى لما أشارك معاكوا بكام واحد كده 

وعلى الله الحاج رمضان يسامحنا هههههه 























يتبــــــع ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2008)

كفياااااكم كده النهارده وأستنونى بكرة فى نفس الميعاد 

كانت معاكم marmar_maroo من أمام عم رمضان ههههه​


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2008)

> جامدين جدا يافراشة انتي وجو وكوكو وبيتر ومرمر
> 
> كأني بتفرج على الشهلا دة قيل ما يبتدي
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعبكم


كلنا متجمعين على الشهر الكريم دة 
رمضان كريم فى كاريكاتيراته 
الف شكر لكل اللى شارك فى الموضوع ( فراشه وكوكو وبيتر ومرمر وكل من وضع كاريكاتير ) 
فى انتظار جديدك يا مرمر​


----------



## mero_engel (28 أغسطس 2008)

*الله عليكم يا مبدعين *
*جو وفراشه وبيتر وكوكو ومارو*
*الله ينور يعني ههههههههههههه*
*رمضان كريم يا جماعه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2008)

عليااااااااا الطلاج بالتلاتة علشان تعب المشرفين فى الموضوع ده 

وفرحة الأعضاء بيه 30:30:

*يثبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــت* 

وسمعونا نشيد وحوى يا وحوى 30:30: ههههه

​


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2008)

هييييييييييييييييييييييييه 
يحيا العدل يحيا العدل 
واتثبتلى موضوع لوووووووووووووووووولى 
رمضان كريم فى المواضيع 
قشطة يا مرمر 
كل ما احط موضوع متنسوش تثبتوه 
ووحوى يا وحوى 
الا يعنى ايه وحوى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه

بقى عامل موضوع لرمضان واتثبتلك ومش عارف يعنى ايه وحوى !!

اللى هو وحوى ياوحوى ايوحا رحت يا شبعان ايوحا هههههههههه

نشيد رمضان القومى... عرفته ؟ ​


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2008)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بقى عامل موضوع لرمضان واتثبتلك ومش عارف يعنى ايه وحوى !!
> 
> ...



وحوى وايوحا يعنى ايه 
عيل صغير مثلا والدغ مش عارف يتكلم 
معنى الكلمتين ايييييييييه ​​​


----------



## amjad-ri (28 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههه

حلوين خالص 

شكرا لكل من  ساهم السعادنا​*


----------



## amjad-ri (28 أغسطس 2008)

*والمفاجئة*



​


----------



## ارووجة (28 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههه
حلوين كتيررر
ميرسي ليكو


----------



## النهيسى (28 أغسطس 2008)

جميله جدااااا
شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههه

اية الحاجات الجامدة دى 

بجد صور ما لهاش حل


----------



## BITAR (28 أغسطس 2008)

*بقولكم ايه بقى*
*واحد بخيل ندر ان لو مراتة ولدت ولد*
*هيصوم 10 ايام*
*مراته ولدت *
*صام*
*بعد فتره الولد مات*
*خصم ال 10 ايام من شهر رمضان*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## BITAR (28 أغسطس 2008)

*



*​


----------



## BITAR (28 أغسطس 2008)

​
​
​


----------



## mero_engel (29 أغسطس 2008)

*الله عليكم يا مشرفين استمروا*
*استاذ بيتر مكتسح الساحه *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أغسطس 2008)

أنااااااااااااا جيت لكم فى نفس الميعاد أهو...







[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


نكمل بعد الفااااااااصل بقى  ​


----------



## amjad-ri (29 أغسطس 2008)

*هو في فاصل كمان

انتي فينك  الفاصل طول كتير 

يا مرمر  فين الصور ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أغسطس 2008)

اااااااااه فاصل الواحد تعب :heat: ههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أغسطس 2008)

عدنـــــــــا 














​


----------



## amjad-ri (29 أغسطس 2008)

*هية هية هية  

عاشت ايدك مرمر

شكرا​*


----------



## BITAR (29 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## جيلان (29 أغسطس 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ​






*هههههههههههههههه وحياتك دول بيبقول فى الشارع كمان عشن يبقوا باينين كدى*​


----------



## Bolbola142 (29 أغسطس 2008)

بجد بجد كلهم حلوييييييييييييييييييييييييييين اوي اوي


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*


amjad-ri قال:



هههههههههههههه

حلوين خالص 

شكرا لكل من  ساهم السعادنا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههه
فكرتنى بمستشفى سرطان الاطفال يا امجد*


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*جامدة دى يا مستر بيتر*


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*وسسسسسسسسسسسسسع*​ 

*ده حال البنات*​ 

*



*​ 

*ومنسيناش الغاليين طبعا:t30:*​ 







*



*​ 
*اهى يا جو معناها*
*متوجعش دماغ البنية*​ 
*



*​ 

*



*​ 

*



*​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

بس خلاص​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (30 أغسطس 2008)

هى حاجة تضحك فعلا بس مجرد ضحك بس

عشان فى بعض من المسلمين فاكره ان رمضان لحد المغرب وبعد المغرب فسحه

ودة غلط رمضان الشهر كله ومش صيام عن الاكل بس دة صيام عن المعاصى والاخطاء اللى بتحصل 

مش فى حد ملاك والكل معرض للخطئ 

اللهم بلغنا رمضان

ميرسى يا حلوين للصور


----------



## لولاsss (31 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
تحياتي ورمضان كريم


----------



## mariam201097 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههة يا حول اللة    جامدين جدا والف شكر


----------



## mariam201097 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههة


----------



## رانا (6 سبتمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه اللهم انى صايم كلمه متداوله وتلاقى الاغلبيه فطرين
ربنا يبارك


----------



## BITAR (6 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*طبعا علشان احلى اعضاء واحلى مشرفين تعبوا معانا 

اليكم 

ونقول بسم الله 



























انتظرونا بعد الفاصل ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*ورجعنا 
























وطبعا فاصل ونعود ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*مش عارفة ليه مش بقدر استحمل ابعد عنكم 

ورجعنا تانى 





















كفاية كدة النهاردة علشان الحج رمضان مش يزعل​*


----------



## Ferrari (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل خالص يا جماعة ولو سمحتولى فى اضافة لعم رمضان من عندى

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دى بقى الموصلات قبل مدفع الافطار بدقائق​






لبس الحجاب لزوم عم رمضان​








تسلم ايد كل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع

الرب يبارك الجميع ويعوضكم تعب محبتكم

​


----------



## rana1981 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

صور مضحكة وجميلة جدا 
تسلم ايديكم جميعا


----------



## amjad-ri (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههه

صزر حلوة يا انجي

ويا فراري

شكرا ليكم​*


----------



## veronika (14 سبتمبر 2008)

_جامدين جدا يا جماعه
بجد تحفه اوي​_


----------



## amgad13 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

جمال اووى بس يا ريت يكون النية حسنة ولا ؟؟


----------



## amgad13 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

رمضان مش بيزعل لانه مش ذنبه الجهل بيه وعلى العموم والحمد لله ان باتمنى ان رمضان يكون طول السنة لانى باكون مسلم متدين باصلى واصوم واحترم الناس كلها وباعيش فى جو كله ايمان وهدى ورحمة
وعلى فكرة انا هدعيلك برده ربنا يهديكم للاسلام ومش هيأس من اسلامكم


----------



## BITAR (18 سبتمبر 2008)

amgad13 قال:


> رمضان مش بيزعل لانه مش ذنبه الجهل بيه وعلى العموم والحمد لله ان باتمنى ان رمضان يكون طول السنة لانى باكون مسلم متدين باصلى واصوم واحترم الناس كلها وباعيش فى جو كله ايمان وهدى ورحمة
> وعلى فكرة انا هدعيلك برده ربنا يهديكم للاسلام ومش هيأس من اسلامكم


* غريب انت ايها العضو amgad13*
*اتدعونا للهدايه للاسلام فى المنتدى الترفيهى*
*وكمان مش هتيأس*
*عجيب فعلا امرك*
*اذا كنت جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد*
*عليك بالذهاب الى منتدى الحوار الاسلامى *​


----------



## amgad13 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

زميل بيتر 
انا لا اعرف اى جزء نرفزك منى فى موضوعين وخلاك تبعت تنبيهين ليا وانذار بالحذف
انا ليس اسلوبى متدنى وانا جاد ورحت منتدى السباب واللعن على الاسلام اقصد زى ما بتسميه منتدى الحوار علشان متزعلش وقلت برده نشوف ترفيه ولا انا مليش نفس
لقيت الموضوع ده (وعلى فكرة اللى رسم الصور مسلمين واللى فى الصور برده مسلمين) شدنى
وقولت يمكن فيه جديد وعلى فكرة انا ضحكت على كل الكاريكتير المرسوم انما الردود استفزتنى وكأن الرسوم حاجة والعياذ بالله
ثم انا بدعيلك بالهداية زى ما انتم بتدعولى ولا عايزنى اكون مقصر معاكم
ولا الهداية شئ سئ 
ثم انا نفسى اقترح حاجة وبدون زعل او تنبيه 
ليه ميكونش فيه مشرفين مسلمين او اى دين تانى بس يكونوا محايدين علشان ده مش صح ان ردودنا احنا تتحذف ولو مفيش فيها اى حاجة والشتيمة تفضل
اتمنى انى مكونش تقلت عليك
وكل سنة وانت طيب
ورمضان كريم


----------



## MaRsHeLiNo (20 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## salah+ (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*على فكرة الكاريكاريهات هذه تصف اوضاع غير موجودة فمن الافضل وضع مواضيع لها فائدة لنتقدم ويصبح المنتدى من المنتديات الأشهر في عالم المنتديات ونصبح اكثر احتراما عن غيرنا وشكراااااا على المجهود في جمع الكاريكاريهاتواتمنى انا ومحبي المنتدى ان تجمع مجهوداتك الكبيرة في وضع افكار ومواضيع تليق باسم المنتدى وتكون جادة للمناقشةلا للسخرية ومجرد اطلاع الزوار عليها فقط نحن نريد مواضيع تلفت نظر وفكر الزائر لنضمة لأسرة المنتدى ونصبح من اكبر المنتديات علي النت 
انا عارف ان ردي لك غير لائق بالنسبة لك وربما تريد وقف العضوية لكن إذا تم هذا وانا اريد التقدم بالمنتدى فرجاء مني ان تلغوا العضوية من الاساس ولا تسألني لماذا لانني وضحت وجهة نظري*


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## فادية (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
* فكرتني  في ايام الجامعة  يا بيتررررررررر *
*حلووووووووووووة  تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

salah+ قال:


> *على فكرة الكاريكاريهات هذه تصف اوضاع غير موجودة فمن الافضل وضع مواضيع لها فائدة لنتقدم ويصبح المنتدى من المنتديات الأشهر في عالم المنتديات ونصبح اكثر احتراما عن غيرنا وشكراااااا على المجهود في جمع الكاريكاريهاتواتمنى انا ومحبي المنتدى ان تجمع مجهوداتك الكبيرة في وضع افكار ومواضيع تليق باسم المنتدى وتكون جادة للمناقشةلا للسخرية ومجرد اطلاع الزوار عليها فقط نحن نريد مواضيع تلفت نظر وفكر الزائر لنضمة لأسرة المنتدى ونصبح من اكبر المنتديات علي النت *
> *انا عارف ان ردي لك غير لائق بالنسبة لك وربما تريد وقف العضوية لكن إذا تم هذا وانا اريد التقدم بالمنتدى فرجاء مني ان تلغوا العضوية من الاساس ولا تسألني لماذا لانني وضحت وجهة نظري*


 

اولا عيب جدا انك تكون لسه طازه كده و تتكلم مع فرد من افراد المنتدى 
بالشكل ده مهما كان سنهم او وظيفتهم
 و بعدين يعنى لما تعرف انت بتوجه مين 
يحط مواضيع او ما يحطهاش 
تبقى تفتحى بقك يا عم الفيلسوف انت 
حبيبى يا ابنى انت
 قريت اسم القسم اللى انت داخل تتكلم فيه بالآسلوب ده 
ده منتدى ترفيهى علشان نطلع الغلب اللى بنشوفه طول النهار فى الشارع 
يا ريت تلتزم بالمشاركات المحترمه و الهادفه 
او لو مش عاجبك المنتدى متهيائلى انت عارف السكه بدل ما حد يوديك ليها ​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2008)

l
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




K


----------



## جيلان (21 سبتمبر 2008)

salah+ قال:


> *على فكرة الكاريكاريهات هذه تصف اوضاع غير موجودة فمن الافضل وضع مواضيع لها فائدة لنتقدم ويصبح المنتدى من المنتديات الأشهر في عالم المنتديات ونصبح اكثر احتراما عن غيرنا وشكراااااا على المجهود في جمع الكاريكاريهاتواتمنى انا ومحبي المنتدى ان تجمع مجهوداتك الكبيرة في وضع افكار ومواضيع تليق باسم المنتدى وتكون جادة للمناقشةلا للسخرية ومجرد اطلاع الزوار عليها فقط نحن نريد مواضيع تلفت نظر وفكر الزائر لنضمة لأسرة المنتدى ونصبح من اكبر المنتديات علي النت
> انا عارف ان ردي لك غير لائق بالنسبة لك وربما تريد وقف العضوية لكن إذا تم هذا وانا اريد التقدم بالمنتدى فرجاء مني ان تلغوا العضوية من الاساس ولا تسألني لماذا لانني وضحت وجهة نظري*



*استاذ يوحنا عنده حق طبعا
كمان انت لو كلفت نفسك وبصيت فى اخر كل صورة هتلاقيها كلها من مواقع اسلامية وفيها مواعظ وكلام من ده
تحياتى*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

الله عليك يا بيتر باشا ايه الحاجات الجامده دى 
ربنا يخليك لينا و تعيش و تضحكنا​


----------



## BITAR (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*فى رمضان *​** الجواهرجى لما يغلط يقول اللهم انى ( صائغ )*
** العجلاتى يحرص على ضبط ( سلوكه ) فى رمضان*
** حكم الكورة معود مراته وعياله يفطروا( ع الصفارة )*
** يطلب الصائم اغنيه ان كنت ناسى ( افكرك )*
** الصيدلى قبل مدفع الامساك ياخد ( ملين )*
** الكهربائى متعود يصوم شعبان ورمضان على ( التوالى )*
** يصاب طبيب العيون بضعف ( الرؤيه )*
** بتاع الفول يصوم حسب ( القدرة )*
** بتاع الفول يكتب ورقه بموعد الافطار يقول فيها المدفع على6 ونص الا ( كبشه )*
** المكوجى لما يعطش وهو شغال يستعبط ( ويبخ الميه على جوة )*​


----------



## جيلان (21 سبتمبر 2008)

> * المكوجى لما يعطش وهو شغال يستعبط ( ويبخ الميه على جوة )



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة دى*


----------



## MaRsHeLiNo (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*lol*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 سبتمبر 2008)

> * المكوجى لما يعطش وهو شغال يستعبط ( ويبخ الميه على جوة )​



هههههههههههههه

جامدة دة يا أستاذ بيتر ​


----------



## BITAR (24 سبتمبر 2008)

BITAR قال:


> *فى رمضان *​
> ** الجواهرجى لما يغلط يقول اللهم انى ( صائغ )*
> ** العجلاتى يحرص على ضبط ( سلوكه ) فى رمضان*
> ** حكم الكورة معود مراته وعياله يفطروا( ع الصفارة )*
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## amjad-ri (24 سبتمبر 2008)

_*ههههههههه

حلوة اوي​*_


> * المكوجى لما يعطش وهو شغال يستعبط ( ويبخ الميه على جوة )


----------



## BITAR (25 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## نفرتاري (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*بجد بجد كلهم تحفة 
تسلم ايدكو 
حلوين اوى*​


----------



## BITAR (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*فى رمضان*​*1 - البلطجى يجرح صيامة بمطوة*
*2 - بعد الفطار الفكهانى يحلى بقمر التين*
*3 - يكتب على قسم عظام الرجال بالمستشفيات عنبر المكسرين*
*     وقسم النساء عنبر المكسرات*
*4 - الترزى يفرق قمر الدين وياخد الفضلة يعملها صديرى*
*5 - اذا جلس ابطال العاب القوى على مائدة الافطار اول ما يسمعوا المدفع يطلعوا يجروا*


----------



## amjad-ri (27 سبتمبر 2008)

bitar قال:


> *فى رمضان*​*1 - البلطجى يجرح صيامة بمطوة*
> *2 - بعد الفطار الفكهانى يحلى بقمر التين*
> *3 - يكتب على قسم عظام الرجال بالمستشفيات عنبر المكسرين*
> *     وقسم النساء عنبر المكسرات*
> ...



_*هههههههههه

شكرا ليك*_​


----------



## dark_angel (1 أكتوبر 2008)

صور رمضان دى مالهاش حل


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 أكتوبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين 

أخيراااااا وعلى خير رمضان خلص :new6:​


----------



## BITAR (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يعنى هنبطل ضحك*
*على الكاركاتير*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مواضيع جامدة اوى


----------

